
Ask HN: Quiethn.com is down, what's the best low-UI alternative HN reader? - chr15m
The title says it all really. What are some other lightweight HN reader apps out there?
======
gabrielsroka
I wrote my own using the official HN API. It's about 100 lines of JavaScript.
It keeps track (using localStorage) of which articles I've already seen, so I
won't see them again.
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/hn.html](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/hn.html)

Source is also on GitHub. Feel free to fork, open a PR, etc.
[https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/master/hn.html)

------
tomspeak
Hey, I made the site, didn't realise people actually used it.

[https://github.com/tomspeak/quiet-hacker-
news](https://github.com/tomspeak/quiet-hacker-news) \-- the source is here,
you could host your own version or run it locally on demand.

~~~
gef
Thank you! I've been missing this site. It's been one of my top five visits
for the last couple of years.

------
gitgud
Just curious how news.ycombinator.com isn't sufficient?

It's probably the _lightest-weight_ site I know of...

------
60secz
How about a user script? [https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/hacker-
news-watc...](https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/hacker-news-
watcher/)

------
karmakaze
I made/use [https://hackerer.news](https://hackerer.news) (click heading to
switch story lists)

It's not at all quiet--no audio but has dense text.

------
Jugurtha
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

You can set up your mail client to read that feed.

------
redeuxx
I use the RSS feeds here ...

[https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/)

